# Custom Powdercoat on DH/FR Frames - Lets See Them...



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

All,

I hope to take delivery of a new Banshee Scythe frame in the new year but have decided to have the frame powdercoated a nice colour. So to get some inspiration I am turning to you good people on the DH/FR forum to show me your PC frames/colour schemes to kick my little grey cells into action....Many thanks in advance:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Metallic Copper over a Gold Sparkle base.


----------



## stylie (Jan 6, 2007)

here's my old '06..... before I sold it

azure blue


----------



## tannerdrummer (Jul 5, 2009)

Im looking to repaint mine. Did you guys sand blast it then pait over it?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

here's 2 of mine


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

Go raw! No worries about chips/scratches and stuff and much cheaper. I love the look of it, the welds and everything look great. Ive done a few of my bikes like this. My DH rig took about 6 -8 hrs total, considering all the nook and crannies, but heck, have it media-blasted! 
Either way, Ive always loved the look of a cranberry color, or something near the Raceface 'Rum Red' Color. @ sixsixtysix - love the color scheme, well done!


----------



## shortbus (Sep 21, 2005)

RockStar Sparkle Evil Imperial SL 








in the sun, it sparkles!


----------



## BigNasty (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Not mine ( or FR) but nice custom pc


----------



## JAILBAIT (Oct 14, 2008)

Straight White


----------



## MTB-AHOLIC (Oct 8, 2005)

JAILBAIT said:


> Straight White


Thats a clean job man. Nice.


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

*Oh yes..... thats what I am talking about......*



shortbus said:


> RockStar Sparkle Evil Imperial SL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this look, a nice black sparkle! I have also considered a nice flip paint although subject to availability...


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

Killer bike and excellent color set choise!!!!!
:eekster: :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

mine's not ecaxtly powdercoat, but it is custom...


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

does it still look like that today? how hard is it keeping it that shiny?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

it's chrome plated, it stays shiny no matter what. i've since returned the fork to all black since it was hard as hell to kep shiny...


----------



## shortbus (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks i absolutely love that color combo, the Fluo rims on black was inspired by an ECHO Trials bike i saw but i kept the pink CK hubs/accent cause CK parts are expensive 

This is the latest config of her:


----------



## shortbus (Sep 21, 2005)

JAILBAIT said:


> Straight White


I wish I could also park inside my office! :thumbsup:


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

@ shortbus, very nice rig - am really digging the black stardust...


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

Yea, give us some details on the VW. Is it a Corrado (SP)? Still rocking the super charger or upgrade to the 2.0 turbo?


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

My Gran Mal.


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

That Maul is pimp. I know a certain Fishey that would ooze on that.


----------



## Largextracheese (Feb 4, 2004)

EB, it would be great if you posted a current pic of the Mal. Not quite so shiny anymore.


----------



## mouse jockey (May 7, 2004)

Olympic in OC, California stripped, PC'd and clear coated for 80.00.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

GRAND MAL IS SWEET !!!! PC or PAINT ??? know the color name ?


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

*My mates new nicolai*

Helius AFR custom koi camo 


















Just waiting for mine to land although not as extreme a paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Used to be all black, got tired of the "stealth look". Wanted to
do a "two tone" kinda thing. . . . ended up with this. She looks
better dirty!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

plan on getting my frame powdercoated soon...question is do I need to get the headset pressed out? I know I need to get all the bushings removed, bottom bracket out, is there anything else I need to make sure I do, besides masking which the PCer will do, before I send it over?
Cheers


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

I had my Santa Cruz Free custom PC'd. I just cleaned it up as much as possible and made sure to take everything apart. The shop stripped the old PC off of it.

I did the frame and lowers on my Fox 40's.

The fork:









I don't have a picture of the free anymore.


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

i think after xmas would be a better time for this thread imo


----------



## Chad_Money (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## Kymmster (Jul 4, 2006)

*Couple more*

Did the wifes FXR in Rasberry Ice and my Gran Mal was done with a blue candy over a silver. Can't remember the name of the silver but it was textured so that the end result is the kind of hammered look.


----------



## erosive (May 15, 2009)

GrannySmithGreen


----------



## 6f6rider (Nov 7, 2009)

erosive said:


> GrannySmithGreen


we got some serious bike porn goin on here guys...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

that turner isn't really a custom powdercoat. that's a stock turner colour.


----------



## erosive (May 15, 2009)

...somebody's picky.
Theoreticly, it's not a stock color, it's a custom upgrade.
None of their bikes has ever been offered stock with that color.
http://www.turnerbikes.com/010/010colors.html


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

yes, i want to be picky. custom would be to get that turner in one of the colours not listed. i have seen that colour on many turners. it is my favourite turner colour and i hope to one day own one in gsg.


----------



## The_Pitbull (Nov 13, 2008)

shortbus said:


> Thanks i absolutely love that color combo, the Fluo rims on black was inspired by an ECHO Trials bike i saw but i kept the pink CK hubs/accent cause CK parts are expensive
> 
> This is the latest config of her:


those are a wild color hoop, works awesome with the black and pink IMO

what kind of rims are they?


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Intense orange on my old Foes Fly


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

dont have a pic to post yet...but i have a custom tranny preston in the works. 

has anyone used duracoat or gunkote on a frame? my gunsmith has done a few pistols for me and it seems pretty durable. in adition, im looking at doing an urban camo pattern, and i dont think you can do stuff like that with PC. he has all kinds of cool stencils and ive seen some of his camo rifles and they looked badness.


----------



## dropmachine.com (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> mine's not ecaxtly powdercoat, but it is custom...


Wow man! I love it! I've always wanted to see an mtb fully polished!


----------



## kellyn7 (Sep 26, 2005)

*"Stawberry Frost" Specialized Demo 8 by ClassAct Coatings, Portland, OR*

Subtle but clean change to my 09 Demo


----------



## singletrackin (Oct 15, 2004)

joshed said:


> I had my Santa Cruz Free custom PC'd. I just cleaned it up as much as possible and made sure to take everything apart. The shop stripped the old PC off of it.
> 
> I did the frame and lowers on my Fox 40's.
> 
> ...


Nice pic!


----------



## panpan (Sep 18, 2007)

*Pearl White w/ Gold and Silver flake V-10*

Powder coated my frame,crown's and lower.


----------



## fishboy67 (Apr 22, 2008)

That v10 looks rediculously good!


----------



## panpan (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Fishboy...I stripped it at work and ordered all the powdercoat at Powderbythepoundwest.com. Additives look really good on a darker base coats, but the gold/silver flake looks really good in the sun,especially with the pearl clearcoat. I wanted something other than the stock white from SC but nothing to crazy flashy, just clean. Waiting on some decal's for my Boxxer and she'll be done. Working/customizing your bike is almost as much fun as riding it!!!


----------



## dipper (Jun 14, 2005)

Koi camo








damn! links fecked


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

Maverick team-job by Spectrum (Ariel Lindsley's ex team frame).


----------



## Jekyll_Jockey (Aug 31, 2004)

mine...


----------



## shortbus (Sep 21, 2005)

The_Pitbull said:


> those are a wild color hoop, works awesome with the black and pink IMO
> 
> what kind of rims are they?


White Spank Spikes + neon yellow spray paint


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

el-cid said:


> Maverick team-job by Spectrum (Ariel Lindsley's ex team frame).


What do u think of the ML8 with the Totem, and how does the ML8 work for you when freeriding? Are you still running 6.5" of rear travel, or have you had Maverick modify it to 7"? Is that stem a little long for a FR/DH machine? Thanks!



Jekyll_Jockey said:


> mine...


A fellow WISP rider, nice!


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

Just dropped my Blindside off at the p-coater tonight...getting super stoked, gonna be so bright you're gonna have to wear sunglasses at night to ride it. pics coming soon...


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing the end result, any clues as to the colour?


----------



## el saltamontes (Oct 14, 2008)

plain black - me likey


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

lorni...lets just say that my birthday is on halloween and I like pumpkins...super bright safety pumpkins:thumbsup:


----------



## schoolisbad1 (Dec 17, 2004)

how much does powdercoating usually run?


----------



## panzer103 (Jun 23, 2008)

Boy folks, Some of your bikes look totally awesome! Where do you all get your frames painted. I mean which places do good work? I'm having issues finding a good place for modern fs bikes. All the galleries are of old road bikes. I'm just say'n.


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

1offpowdercoating.com

About $100 give or take depending on parts and such. I'll post pics once it's fully built.


----------



## panzer103 (Jun 23, 2008)

Great. I would love to see it ;-)


----------



## bmxer72 (May 20, 2006)

Red Baron


----------

